# Fog light install



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

thanks for the tip. will keep that in mind when I get my fog lights. 


cheers!
phantom


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you know the fog light bulb size? I can not find confirmation of the size any where.

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I could look, don't know off hand but they come with the kit. Check your owners manul and see if they are listed in the bulb chart. Otherwise I'll get back to you.


----------



## zacr3 (Jan 10, 2013)

hey man the fog light bulb is a H8


----------

